# New to the railroad. Building my first layout. Pics!



## Scooter1985 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi guys! I building my first HO layout... Here is a link to some pics, let me know what you think and how im doing..Any improvements or ideas would be great! 

http://picasaweb.google.com/ScooterRC/TrainPics#


----------



## Scooter1985 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice start.. wish my wife would let me take over the dining room..


----------



## Scooter1985 (Feb 27, 2010)

HAHAHA! Ya Im wondering just how long thats gonna last too...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You could add another siding on the oval side to if you want.

Now.............. take down the curtains and put up some trains curtains.
Sell the dining table and build a bench for your train layout in there.

You can eat in the kitchen right?:laugh:


----------



## Scooter1985 (Feb 27, 2010)

big ed said:


> You could add another siding on the oval side to if you want.
> 
> Now.............. take down the curtains and put up some trains curtains.
> Sell the dining table and build a bench for your train layout in there.
> ...


LMAO! This is true....I would have put another something in on the oval side, but I rand out of switch pieces...I actually bought all this from a guy the other day...I still have probably 150ft of track, but no switches...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Scooter1985 said:


> LMAO! This is true....I would have put another something in on the oval side, but I rand out of switch pieces...I actually bought all this from a guy the other day...I still have probably 150ft of track, but no switches...



You could BUY another switch?

150 foot more?

now I know that dining table has to go.:laugh:

Just take her out to eat every night.

I know mine would trade the room for that!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

hey there, i see couple issues with your track plan but thats a start. what is your operations plan?


if you will want to do more in the room you have consider other layouts. attached is first pages of turtle creek central booklet (i have the rest as well), neat small layout that offers interesting operations and plenty scenery opportunity.
also i really like the firtst 2 places in the 4x8 contest (see my sig)


----------



## Scooter1985 (Feb 27, 2010)

That I could  Just may need a 2nd job and a loan from you..lol


----------



## Scooter1985 (Feb 27, 2010)

tankist said:


> hey there, i see couple issues with your track plan but thats a start. what is your operations plan?
> 
> 
> if you will want to do more in the room you have consider other layouts. attached is first pages of turtle creek central booklet (i have the rest as well), neat small layout that offers interesting operations and plenty scenery opportunity.
> also i really like the firtst 2 places in the 4x8 contest (see my sig)



Umm I dont really know... I wasn't going for anything specific...Just using what I got. WHich is mostly farm stuff, and a few houses.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Scooter, these guys are far too willing to spend your money on extravagant whims----don't listen to them. All you need to do is go to Walmart and get a set of snack trays. There is no point in wasting money taking your woman out when she can stay home and cook for you while you work on your layout. It's just throwing money away needlessly when you need more track and switches. When it's time to eat, she can carry the snack trays in, set them up, and bring you your dinner. That leaves you the rest of the room and your money for the layout!


----------

